# Do ya'll do each group once ot twice/wk?



## shortstop (Mar 14, 2011)

when i was younger i would work out 6 days a week, every week. my workouts looked like this
M - chest, tris
T - back, bis
W - shoulders, legs
T          
F ----repeat-----
S

and i would switch it up a bit every other month or so. and of course abs, calves and cardio were in there too. but now, i never do that anymore. i dont think my body would take very well to it, and time def wouldnt allow it. i used to spend 90 min in the gym. some older cats still swear by this. some former pro bodybuilders, but they sure dont go as hard like they used to. just wondering what some other die hards do


----------



## x~factor (Mar 14, 2011)

We all did that at one time or another. We all experimented with what we've read or seen or told. Nothing wrong with that. If it works for you, go for it. I, for one, cannot combine any body parts with legs (except calves). Once I'm done with my leg workout, I am all spent and ready to go home.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 14, 2011)

The only body part I do twice a week is calves.  My strength and energy responds so much better when Im well rested.


----------



## GMO (Mar 14, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> The only body part I do twice a week is calves.  My strength and energy responds so much better when Im well rested.



x2


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

I do everything twice a week but I bet I still do less sets per week for each part than most people.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 14, 2011)

twice a week but at modest rep range


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I do everything twice a week but I bet I still do less sets per week for each part than most people.



For instance?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> For instance?


 I do an upper lower split twice a week if that's what you're asking. I do HIT and usually about 6 sets per muscle group. But lately I've added a few isolation movements to try it out. I haven't always trained every twice a week but it's been working good for me right now.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 14, 2011)

I hit everything twice a week.

But only do calfs maybe once a week because I run 2-5mi a day.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 17, 2011)

I mix it up...I have used frequency hitting everything twice a week. What I would do is the beginning of the week lower the volume and use rep ranges in the 4-6 area. THen later in the week would be my higher rep days in the 8-15 range. So beginning of the week was power focused while the second half was hypertrophy based.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Mar 18, 2011)

The only muscle I do twice a week is chest..only because I was trying so hard to get rid of my saggy man boobs..they've been gone for 6months but I still hit it twice a week..also sometimes ill do bis twice a week..I mean everybody like a nice set of guns right?....


----------



## vader (Mar 19, 2011)

I do a full body workout 2 times a week with a 3rd day of sprints and agility drills. some weeks I might get a 3rd day of full body weight training but that has been rare lately.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 20, 2011)

I train all bodyparts once per week, with the exception of abs and calves.  I do calves 2-3 times per week.  I really don't train abs much as I am training right now to bulk up and if you want abs, it is 90% diet, 10% training.

I find that once per week for me give me optimal recovery time so that I can get the most out of my time in the gym.


----------



## james-27 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll do arms twice a week and everything else once per week.


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I do everything twice a week but I bet I still do less sets per week for each part than most people.


 
Hasn't really paid off as far as I can tell.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 26, 2011)

Unless you are on gear, it is not smart to train body parts more than once per week with the exception of calves.  If you are on gear, your body would be recovering faster and you could probably make it work.


----------



## Bane (Mar 26, 2011)

It really should depend on the intensity if your workouts. If you go to failure and beyond a lot in your sets, once a week is plenty. If your workouts are less intense, you should be fine doing each group more frequently. I do each group about once a week or so, but I mainly go by feel rather than a set schedule.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

999 said:


> Hasn't really paid off as far as I can tell.


what hasn't paid off? The way I train? I gained 31 pounds of lean body mass without any gear in less than 9 weeks. Your training do that? No? Oh ok I guess it did pay off then.


----------



## dteller1 (Mar 26, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Unless you are on gear, it is not smart to train body parts more than once per week with the exception of calves.  If you are on gear, your body would be recovering faster and you could probably make it work.



this just isnt true, in fact look back at what strong men used to do in the 60's etc before steroids were available a lot of them did either upper/lower splits or even 3 times per week. the human body is in an anabolic state for a maximum of 48hours after lifting weights, this is proven by science and studies. after this protein synthesis returns to base levels, so why you'd want to wait another 5 days before training again i dont know. nearly every thing ive read points towards twice a week being optimal for most trainers EXCEPT those who are very advanced who lift very very heavy weights, this is to give there CNS longer to recover, the CNS recovers at a much slower rate than muscle tissue. the reason everyone seems to want to do a hit a body part once per week into oblivion mentality is all because of steroids. steroids will keep you in an anabolic state for the whole week, you can do much higher volume on streroids as well. but for a natural average trainer 2 times is definitely most effective. and if your an absolute beginner 3 full body routines.


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> what hasn't paid off? The way I train? I gained 31 pounds of lean body mass without any gear in less than 9 weeks. Your training do that? No? Oh ok I guess it did pay off then.


 
31 lbs of lean body mass in 9 weeks?  according to my calculations, thats about 3.4 lbs a week. according to my common sense, thats a load of bullshit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> 31 lbs of lean body mass in 9 weeks?  according to my calculations, thats about 3.4 lbs a week. according to my common sense, thats a load of bullshit.


I got pics and a journal. I'm sure some of it's just water but whatever, I went from 148 to 179 from January 26 to yesterday. I used to work out and I stopped for years so I did have some muscle memory. And that was starting back completely untrained, either way, still did exactly what I said I did.


----------



## Kagigi (Mar 26, 2011)

5 day split repeat until rest day needed...usually after a legs day.


----------



## stan69 (Mar 26, 2011)

each body part twice a week..

mon & thurs====-chest-bi's-back
tues &fri======shoulders-tris-legs


rest wed. sat.sun....
sometimes i'll do cardio on those rest days..


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I do an upper lower split twice a week if that's what you're asking. I do HIT and usually about 6 sets per muscle group. But lately I've added a few isolation movements to try it out. I haven't always trained every twice a week but it's been working good for me right now.


could you post what exercises you do? so i could get some ideas, i just started an upper lower split.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> could you post what exercises you do? so i could get some ideas, i just started an upper lower split.


I do HIT training and do about 2 sets per exercise. So adjust your volume accordingly to what intensity you use, but here's a sample of what I might do in a week.

Monday 
bench 
weighted pull ups 
DB incline bench 
bent over rows 
DB curls superset
cable push downs superset

Tuesday
ATF squats 
sometimes low rep front squats after depends on how tired I am
leg press
calve extensions

Wednesday
rest

thursday
Weighted pull ups
weighted dips
T bar rows
DB bench
EZ curls 3/3/3 count 
CG smith machine bench (built told me to try these for triceps)

Friday
rest

saturday
deadlifts
low rep front squats sometimes again
cleans
farmers walks
weighted decline sit ups

I wasn't doing any direct arm work a few weeks ago but I added some movements built told me to try and my arms are responding well. And 3/3/3 means 3 seconds up, 3 second hold, and 3 seconds down.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

Look in my journal if you want to see more variations of similar work outs.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm only doing a 3 day split right now and I only went to it because I'm tired as hell lol
Been doing so much cardio and trying to cut down some I don't have a lot of energy apparently. Oh well itll all be worth it when I finally get into better shape.

I take that back I will hit muscle twice a week sometimes if they feel properly healed and I feel like hitting them again.

More power to you guys!


----------



## dteller1 (Mar 27, 2011)

The time course for elevated muscle protein synthe... [Can J Appl Physiol. 1995] - PubMed result

A Workout Routine - Best Workouts, Routines, Programs & Plans

Workout Frequency - How often should you train each muscle group per week?

http://www.ampedtraining.com/2011/physique/intensity-training-failure-muscle-gain

a few things to read, the middle site is very useful and thorough at explaining many aspects of lifting, for those wanting a new routine have a read of that.


----------



## dteller1 (Mar 27, 2011)

stan69 said:


> each body part twice a week..
> 
> mon & thurs====-chest-bi's-back
> tues &fri======shoulders-tris-legs
> ...



are you natural or on juice?


----------



## KillahBee (Mar 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I got pics and a journal. I'm sure some of it's just water but whatever, I went from 148 to 179 from January 26 to yesterday. I used to work out and I stopped for years so I did have some muscle memory. And that was starting back completely untrained, either way, still did exactly what I said I did.



I can easily believe this.

At such a light weight to start with (148lbs) and new to training (whether from a break or not, at such a low weight you are classed as new to training... unless you're 4ft 11), then simple change of diet and hitting the gym will yield very good gains for any beginner. 

Don't expect another 20-30lb in 9 weeks going forward, or even a 25 weeks, without the use of gear. Especially with such a calorie burning weekly split like that.


----------



## control101 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just listen to your body, I personally do 1 time a week and my body responds well to it.  It also somewhat depends on your goals, going for straight mass? General Fitness? It's just like asking the rep question, some people respond better to lower reps heavier weight some higher reps with moderate weight, you have to figure out what works best for YOU.  

Personally I used to do twice per week and then switched to 1 time per week and just blasted the muscle and then let it rest (you grow while your resting, not while your in the gym).  But then you lead into the question, how long does each muscle take to recover from being worked, thats a personal thing, each person responds differently and and recovers differently from workouts, listen to your body, examine it, pay attention to how its changing and adjust your workout based on those examinations, what works for joe shmoe probably wont work for you.  As a general rule I dont recommend my clients that are aiming for hypertrophy (mass) go any more than 2 times per week per muscle group, and if you want to go more than once setup your routine so you work 1.5 times per week, or 3 times per 2 weeks.  Just some food for thought.


----------



## stan69 (Mar 27, 2011)

dteller1 said:


> are you natural or on juice?


 
natural....only take jack3d...lol


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 28, 2011)

I train chest and legs twice a week


----------



## grippowerpad (May 26, 2015)

I will do chest and arms once per week and every other twice a week.


----------



## jshel12 (May 26, 2015)

I train each body part once per week. I personally believe hitting each body part every 5 days or even twice a week would be more beneficial to me if I had no kids or didn't work crazy hours. But I have a child and am on call 24/6.  So when I try and train each body part more than once every 6-7 days I get burnt out and over trained. I find for me at my current situation once a week keeps me from overtraining and making solid gains while staying lean. I also do cardio and a lot of walking at work year round, that may also keep my training frequency at once a week.


----------



## shaan.kapoor20 (May 30, 2015)

Can you please help me...
Like i am taking a gainer + dainabol+ amino tab 2222 ...
But still my body size is not increasing...


----------

